# Schoolboy Catches Ghost on Mobile Phone



## Perpetual Man (Feb 12, 2009)

That hard hitting and heavy reporting journal is reporting that a schoolboy has caught the image of a ghost with his mobile phone camera!

The footage is quite good fun though!

Ghostbanisters | The Sun |News


----------



## Vladd67 (Feb 12, 2009)

I would really like to believe it but lets just say I'm not convinced


----------



## Happy Joe (Feb 12, 2009)

...And some folks are fooled by this?

Enjoy!


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 12, 2009)

There's not a shadow of a doubt...







...that some people are _very_ gullible.


----------



## purple_kathryn (Feb 12, 2009)

Apparently if it were a person then the shadow wouldn't fall that way across the doorway


----------



## sloweye (Feb 12, 2009)

I've seen worse!


----------



## dustinzgirl (Feb 12, 2009)

I hunted and trapped snipe once, but my camera broke.


----------



## Drachir (Feb 12, 2009)

I have to agree with the psychic and the head of the British Paranormal society.  It certainly is the "best image of a ghost in years."  I have just one question is the mother eally so stupid that she believes her two children or is this some way for her to try and make a few extra shillings?


----------

